# Сдохла флешка!



## Brian (7 Ноя 2011)

Не знаю куда писать это, но мне не кто не ответил на этот вопрос на других форумах..
Это для тех кто разбирается в программном ремонте флешек.
Здравствуйте срочно нужна помощь!
Сдохла флешка Olympus xD-picture Card M+ 1gb, как встовляю в комп предлагает форматировать ( а прои попытке форматировать, в конце выдает ошибку "Форматирование не удалось (как то так..)" , а в цифровике пишет "ошибка карты xD". 
Делал по этой статье http://flashboot.ru/index.php?name=News&op=article&sid=22&pagenum=24
узнал VIP & PID флешки (VID: 1307 PID: 0330) в IFlash ввел пид и вид, выдало следующее:


> Результаты поиска — VID 1307 & PID 0330
> 
> Производитель Модель Memory ↓VID↑ ↓PID↑ Контроллер Memory CHIP Утилита
> lbd Ut165 USB2FlashStorage USB Device 4 Gb 1307 0330 USBEST_UT165 29F16G08AAMC1 UT165_1.65.13.4
> ...


Скачал программу UT165_1.65.13.4 устоновил драйвер через InfUpdater и флешку вообще комп не определяет ни программа не комп (Кстате, я думаю что это из за входа куда я флешку вставляю, т.е. я ее вставляю в специальный разъем для флешки "xD" (у меня такой имеется), и вот хотел узнать флешку нужно в USB вход вставлять через картридер или так как я делаю через специальный вход?)

Что посоветуйте сделать? пробовал через множество аналогичных программ (UT) ни одна не видит флешку...
Заранее благодарен.


----------



## SNS-amigo (8 Ноя 2011)

Brian написал(а):


> мне не кто не ответил на этот вопрос на других форумах..
> "ошибка карты xD".
> UT165_1.65.13.4 устоновил драйвер через InfUpdater и флешку вообще комп не определяет ни программа не комп



*Brian*, Я делаю, но живу далеко. Обратитесь в какой-нибудь местный компьютерный сервис, а лучше в "Центр по восстановлению информации". Вaша Olympus xD-picture Card M+ требует ремонта. Но её ремонт может стоить дороже, чем она сама. Потому он будет оправдан, если на ней остались ценные фотографии или даже документы. 



Brian написал(а):


> Кстате, я думаю что это из за входа куда я флешку вставляю, т.е. я ее вставляю в специальный разъем для флешки "xD" (у меня такой имеется), и вот хотел узнать флешку нужно в USB вход вставлять через картридер или так как я делаю через специальный вход?)


Если раньше вставляли устройство непосредственно в xD-порт и всё работало, а теперь нет, то даже если вы вставите свою "xD" через USB-картридер, то чудо вряд ли произойдёт. 
Но попробовать стоит, вдруг у вас xD-порт не работает.

_Добавлено через 54 минуты 9 секунд_
Кстати, я сам вчера уронил свою много претерпевшую, уже и треснутую и загнутую флешку в чашку с чаем — бульк! Достал, встряхнул, погрел паяльным феном при 100°C, полежала ещё часа три на столе, и... работает до сих пор. 
Но в вашем случае всё гораздо хуже.


----------



## Brian (8 Ноя 2011)

*SNS-amigo*, Вы чуть не поняли, или я не правильно объяснил...
xD порт у меня работает нормально, флешку определяет, но как я её вставляю просит отформатировать флешку.
И еще, мне не надо открывать флешку через картридер, а нужно просто вставить её именно через USB порт,т.е. через картридер, чтобы программа для восстановления флешки определила её.. т.к. сама программа работает только с USB портом..


----------



## SNS-amigo (8 Ноя 2011)

Brian написал(а):


> мне не надо открывать флешку через картридер, а нужно просто вставить её именно через USB порт,т.е. через картридер, чтобы программа для восстановления флешки определила её.. т.к. сама программа работает только с USB портом..


 (я тут посмеюсь немного, не обращайте на меня внимания). 

*Brian*, 
Я то как раз всё правильно понял. Если флешка не работает как положено НЕПОСРЕДСТВЕННО через исправный (читай: родной для неё) xD-порт, то через другое внешнее устройство, выступающее посредником, т.е. USB-картридер, оно и подавно не будет работать.

Просит форматировать, ну так форматируйте (отметив галочкой в диалоговых окнах быстрое форматирование)! 
Так не отформатируется же и выдаст ошибку. После быстрого форматирование восстановить данные можно на раз-два. 

Если каким-то образом через тысячу циклов отформатируется без ошибки, подскажу что дальше делать и как вернуть данные. Только никаких утилит из Инета не запускайте. 

Программки из Инета для восстановления флешек — это ерунда на постном масле, т.к. исправляют только небольшие глюки в файловой системе. *Микропрограмма в фотокамере и сама всё это может. * 

Обратитесь к специалистам, работающим на оборудовании одного из лучших центров России — http://acelab.ru/dep.pc/pc3000.flash.php 

Например, в Волгограде на пр. Ленина, д. 48 был ООО «ОК. Сервис», телефоны: 230-200, 230-478

Позвоните, опишите ситуацию, узнайте цены. Если на карте нет ценных данных, не заморачивайтесь, просто купите новую.


----------



## Brian (10 Ноя 2011)

*SNS-amigo*, Спасибо за ответ, флешка ни как не форматируется ( не быстрое форматирование, не полное.. В обоих случаях выдает ошибку.. Кароче я так подумал, проще купить новую чем с этой замарачивотся.. тем более ничего ценного на неё нету..


----------



## shestale (10 Ноя 2011)

Brian написал(а):


> флешка ни как не форматируется


А ты случайно с нее основной раздел не удалил?...у меня был раз такой  случай


----------



## Brian (11 Ноя 2011)

*shestale*, да дело в том что я ничего не удалял.. Снял видео на цифровик, скинул на комп, потом при повторно вставил флешку, а она уже не робит..


----------



## shestale (11 Ноя 2011)

Проверь на всякий случай


----------



## SNS-amigo (11 Ноя 2011)

*shestale*, Имеешь ввиду операцию, выполняемую через консоль управления дисками? 
Т.е. "Мой компьютер" >> КонтМеню >> "Управление" >> "Управление дисками" - выделить диск и выбрать "Удалить раздел"? 

Так он же пишет, что 


Brian написал(а):


> скинул на комп, потом при повторно вставил флешку, а она уже не робит


Это сколько ему пришлось бы кликать, чтобы сделать это. 

*Brian*, у меня была аналогичная ситуация у самого. Вставил карту памяти в чужой ноут с Вистой, показать, как пользоваться картой. Бумс! - ошибка. Ну ладно, думаю, мелочь, дома исправлю. Ага, обломись! Ни в фотике не исправилось, ни в компе. Даже в PC3000 заправлял — дохлый номер! А ведь почти новая была. Мало совсем пользовался. Понёс по гарантии, а в ширпотребовском магазине сети "Техно" назад не бурут. 
Потому мой вам совет: Покупайте карты памяти ТОЛЬКО в компьютерных магазинах. Там и гарантия будет и выбор побольше. Про гарантию надо спрашивать заранее, т.к. есть экземпляры и с гарантией по чеку на 2 недели, а это уже туфта.


----------



## shestale (12 Ноя 2011)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Это сколько ему пришлось бы кликать, чтобы сделать это.


Ну типа того...в моем случае это было так:
устанавливал на компе клиента операционку, а перед этим машинально вставил в него свою флешку на 1Гб с дополнительным софтом....и забыл, а при установке нкужно было выбирать на какой раздел ставить операционку, то смотрю, что-то странный раздел есть размером в 1 Гб, думаю странно, дайка я его грохну , а это как сам понимаешь и была моя флешка...  данные все естественно утеряны, да и раздел пришлось на нее заново устанавливать.


----------

